# Henrietta Hughes says she's not milking the system



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Nick Spinetto, WINK News

SOUTHWEST FLORIDA - A woman making national headlines after a tearful moment with President Obama has a new home.










Thursday morning, Chene Thompson handed Henrietta Hughes the keys to her home in Hendry County. Thompson is the wife of State Representative Nick Thompson (R-District 73). Hughes and her son will live at the home rent free.

However, a local organization is coming forward saying Hughes isn't being honest about how much help she's had in the past.

The director of We Care Outreach Ministry, Tanya Johnson, says just last month she offered Henrietta Hughes permanent housing and a place to stay free for three months, but Hughes refused.

"We would have allowed her to stay for the first 90 days, no income. You know free," said Tanya Johnson.

We Care Outreach Ministry is a faith based organization in Fort Myers.

Johnson says she also gave Henrietta and her son Corey, money, food and offered Corey job training courses, but it was refused.

"We have extended a lot of her services to her," Johnson said.

But Henrietta Hughes says these services weren't free and the apartment in East Fort Myers came with a price tag.

Hughes says Tanya Johnson wanted $400 a month immediately.

The disability check Hughes gets is a little more than $800 a month.

Hughes owes money on a loan, has her car insurance payment, a monthly storage bill and says she couldn't afford the rent.

"Where was I going to get $400 a month to give her if I got these expenses," Hughes told WINK News.

WINK News Reporter Nick Spinetto went back to talk to Tanya Johnson and she stands by her story.

Henrietta Hughes says she's never taken advantage of the system and doesn't choose to be homeless. Like other programs she's tried to get help from,she says We Care couldn't meet her needs.

State Representative Nick Thompson and his wife Chene are standing by the Henrietta and her son, Corey. They spoke out against the allegations Henrietta is milking the system, even when confronted with the fact WINK News found out the Hughes' sold property, back in 2005. This is after Henrietta and her son lost thier home in 2003 and started living in their car. Henrietta and her son sold the land for $47,000 dollars. But Chene Thompson says that was all the money they had for several years and it's gone.

"They have nothing today. They need help today. They didn't need help in 2005. They need help today. So whether they had $47,000 or $147,000 in 2005, it doesn't matter. They don't have any money today," she said.

The Thompson's say they are sad Henrietta has to defend herself against these allegations and they will continue to help her. They also hope it doesn't deter other people from helping.

Video:




http://www.winknews.com/news/local/39518252.html


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Reading Ms. Hughes' story, and doing a crossword puzzle at the same time here, Looking for a eight letter word for you're lying, starts with a "B".


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Barack 8More? No, no, that's only 6.
Biden? Nope, only 5.

I give... This whole Henrietta Hughes thing is bullshit anyway.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

How old is her son? Looks like he could be working too.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Another one that s sucking at the teat of govt.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Why don't people take pride in EARNING something anymore?!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

8MORE said:


> Reading Ms. Hughes' story, and doing a crossword puzzle at the same time here, Looking for a eight letter word for you're lying, starts with a "B".


Bamabull

Main Entry: Bama-Bull
Pronunciation: \bamah-bool
Function: Verb
Etymology: Northern Kool-Ade ideology

1. to create a prop in a realistic atmosphere
2. create an illusion to perceive a reality
3. pure fiction

Example: The world was bamabulled into believing that all is well and all will be saved.

Synonyms:

1. bull
2. crap
3. horseshit


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Somebody call Lucinda Bassett...


----------

